# que parlantes le pongo sony bt 52wx4



## pip (Jul 19, 2011)

bueno eso gente tengo un sony bt dice 52wx4 el tema es que queria hacerle una potencia pero esta de mas porque si tira lo que dice ni potencia precisas solo quiero que se escuche bieny no se saturen los parlantes, osea 52w x 4 serian 4 salidas por 52w? o 52w divido 4?? si es 52w por 4 que parlantes me recomendarian de cuantos watts tambien dice de 8Ω 

gracias


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 19, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira, nunca van a ser 52w rms, en el mayor de los casos 52 w van a ser con una distorcion de 10%thd. Para dejar un valor seguro imaginate que el sony lanza 35w rms x4, no esta mal la potencia. Con esa potencia podes alimentar cualquier triaxial de 6" o incluso los 6x9. Ya si no te vayas para el lado de los woofers porque en ese caso si te faltaria potencia.

Cualquier consulta no dudes en preguntar!


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 20, 2011)

dos bocinas redondas de 5x4 en la puerta de enfrente  y 2 obaladas de 6x9 en la puerta de atras y se acabo.

No hay mucho que discutir!


----------



## pip (Jul 20, 2011)

elchicharito dijo:


> dos bocinas redondas de 5x4 en la puerta de enfrente  y 2 obaladas de 6x9 en la puerta de atras y se acabo.
> 
> No hay mucho que discutir!



gracias amigos por responder otra duda que vendrian a hacer 5x4 ??? no entiendo 


gracias


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 20, 2011)

Buenas
4X6 / 5X4 / 6X9 representan las medidas de los parlantes. En el mayor de los casos estos serian ovalados. Los que son de 4" / 5" / 6" / 8" ..... Representan una medida, pero en una figura circular.

Saludos


----------



## pip (Jul 20, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas
> 4X6 / 5X4 / 6X9 representan las medidas de los parlantes. En el mayor de los casos estos serian ovalados. Los que son de 4" / 5" / 6" / 8" ..... Representan una medida, pero en una figura circular.
> 
> Saludos


hola 

bien pero de cuantos wats serian los parlantes ??? para que suene bien sin distorcion o sea normal

35w rms x4 esta seria mi respuesta ??? de 35w ? x 4 Ω


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 20, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira los 35w que di son un aproximado, puede que los que largue el estereo sean mas o menos watts, pero de seguro nunca que va a lanzar 52 w rms como dice, y si lo hace lo hara con un 10%thd (alta distorcion).
Luego por otro lado vos si queres le podes meter parlantes de 40, 50, 60 w rms a ese estereo, que creo que con eso abarcarias toda la gama de los 6" / 6x9 etc... 

Saludos


----------



## pip (Jul 20, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Mira los 35w que di son un aproximado, puede que los que largue el estereo sean mas o menos watts, pero de seguro nunca que va a lanzar 52 w rms como dice, y si lo hace lo hara con un 10%thd (alta distorcion).
> Luego por otro lado vos si queres le podes meter parlantes de 40, 50, 60 w rms a ese estereo, que creo que con eso abarcarias toda la gama de los 6" / 6x9 etc...
> 
> Saludos



ahh listo gracias


----------



## pip (Jul 22, 2011)

hola de nuevo haora mi hermano compro un gbr () twd-70 bueno me gustaria saber si a esto le tengo que agregar una potencia o algo para que me lo tire las expesificaciones son 

impedance 8Ω
power 100w
voice coil  36.6mm
frecquency range 15-18khz
spl 110db


haora en la caja tiene una etiqueta que dice 
potencia 50w rms /100w peak
impedancia 8Ω fr 1k-20khz


no creo que mi estereo lo tire sin que tenga que agregarle una potencia o si ?

edit: esta es la pagina del producto

http://www.gbrsoundlight.com/index.php?r=product/show&idproduct=165&language=es


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas.
Un tweeter eh...?
A ver los tweeters son los que mas bajos se tienen que escuchar, al tener ese ruido chillon se hacen insoportables. A ver lo primero para el tweeter no es la potencia, sino la frecuencia de corte. Seguro que en el manual debe de indicar cual es la frecuencia de corte recomendada y en todo caso teniendo en cuenta esto deberas armar un divisor de frecuencias.
Luego de toda esta perorata te tendras que fijar en que esquema pondras el driver/tweeter, es decir, si en serie o paralelo con los parlantes que ya tengas para que te de una impedancia de 4 o 2 ohms, dependiendo de lo que aguente el estereo.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2011)

Driver de compresión en un auto? Es una animalada.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Coincido con Dano??

De todas formas si lo queres usar al driver, lo que tenes que hacer es poner c/u parlante (ej: RF o LF) en paralelo con cada driver, asi tendrias una impedancia de 2 ohms. Claro siempre y cuando el estereo se lo banque.



Saludos


----------



## pip (Jul 22, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Coincido con Dano??
> 
> De todas formas si lo queres usar al driver, lo que tenes que hacer es poner c/u parlante (ej: RF o LF) en paralelo con cada driver, asi tendrias una impedancia de 2 ohms. Claro siempre y cuando el estereo se lo banque.
> 
> ...



los datos del stereo son estos

Xplod CD Receiver-MEX-BT3850U

General
Pre Out Output Level (V)  2
Pre Out Impedance (ohms) 220
Maximum Output Power (4Ω, 1kHz) (W) 52
Dimensions (W x H x D)  178 ? 50 x 179mm
Mounting Dimensions (W x H x D)  182 ? 53 x 162mm
Weight (kg)  Approx. 1.2 kg
Accessories  RM?X304 Wireless Card Remote (Incl.)



Ampilifier
S-MOSFET Output Power 52W x 4
Pre Out  x 2
Sub Out  Yes
Aux-In   Frontal Aux-In
USB   Front
EQ3   Stage 2 (3-Band Equalizer / 7 Modes)
Bass Treble  Low / Mid / High


haora la pregunta "se los banca?" xd


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

A ver como explicarte..
Si conectas los parlantes en paralelo, siguiendo esta regla R1XR2/R1+R2, vas a obtener unos 2.6 Ohms aproximadamente, con lo cual puedes llegar a quemar el estereo, claro que si no te importa conectalo asi nomas y listo. O puedes conectarlos en serie pero asi, si no me equivoco te quedarian unos 12 Ohms aproximadamente, valor realmente alto, que lograria que se obtenga un volumen mucho mas bajo que con un simple parlante de 4 ohms.

A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo, el driver ese serviria en caso que tengas un subwoofer, si en tu auto ya tenes parlantes coaxiales, triaxiles o cuatrixiales, ya tienen incorporado tweeter y otro tweeter piezoelectrico. Mi pregunta es para que queres llenar de tantos agudos el coche me entendes, si vos no me estas diciendo que tenes un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas de 200w rms y necesitas mas agudos. Yo a mi parecer el agregado del driver lo veo un poco al dope, para mi lo mejor es tener unos buenos parlantes en las puertas Y/o lunetas y un subwoofer, va que se yo gustos son gustos pero bueno ahi arriba te deje lo de las impedancias fijate que te conviene mas.

Saludos


----------



## pip (Jul 22, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> A ver como explicarte..
> Si conectas los parlantes en paralelo, siguiendo esta regla R1XR2/R1+R2, vas a obtener unos 2.6 Ohms aproximadamente, con lo cual puedes llegar a quemar el estereo, claro que si no te importa conectalo asi nomas y listo. O puedes conectarlos en serie pero asi, si no me equivoco te quedarian unos 12 Ohms aproximadamente, valor realmente alto, que lograria que se obtenga un volumen mucho mas bajo que con un simple parlante de 4 ohms.
> 
> A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo, el driver ese serviria en caso que tengas un subwoofer, si en tu auto ya tenes parlantes coaxiales, triaxiles o cuatrixiales, ya tienen incorporado tweeter y otro tweeter piezoelectrico. Mi pregunta es para que queres llenar de tantos agudos el coche me entendes, si vos no me estas diciendo que tenes un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas de 200w rms y necesitas mas agudos. Yo a mi parecer el agregado del driver lo veo un poco al dope, para mi lo mejor es tener unos buenos parlantes en las puertas Y/o lunetas y un subwoofer, va que se yo gustos son gustos pero bueno ahi arriba te deje lo de las impedancias fijate que te conviene mas.
> ...



listo na no se la pongo nada porque mi hermano se la compro para el auto de el y como le dijeron no le servia me la quiso dar ami no le servia era muy chica el tiene una potencia yo no  y bueno para no andar complicandomela alpedo y disculpa si te hise escribir tanto  agradesco mucho tu ayuda


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas.
No hay problema para eso estamos en el foro!

Saludos y que tengas un buen finde


----------



## pip (Jul 29, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> No hay problema para eso estamos en el foro!
> 
> Saludos y que tengas un buen finde



una pregunta mas para comprar los parlantes de cuantos watts les pido ? supuestamente tengo unos parlantes de atras de 700w cosa que no creo los de adelante dicen 300watts pero se saturan como loco  y eso es lo que no quiero que se saturen o sea voy compro parlantes de 6x8 y de 8 para adelante pero de cuantos watts eso lo que no entiendo

gracias


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 29, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira vos no te fijes por los watts P.M.P.O que son los que me indicas ahi, vos siempre fijate los watts Rms, que son un poquitito mas reales (es decir no miente tanto la potencia). 
Despues, vos me indicaste que vas a poner un parlante de 8", me imagino que te referis a uno de 8" (20cm), mira esos ya depende de que marca y calidad, no comparemos un jarho o pyramid con un selenium o bicho papao, ya irian con una potencia. 
Por cierto los parlantes de atras de que marca son / potencia, porque los 6x9, mira que yo he tenido viste los amplificadores de pc esos de $20 que potencian menos de 1 watt y he alimentado una columna con dos 6x9 Jensen de 50w rms c/u triaxiales y no distorcionaba nada, a que voy, a que es muy raro que por muy baja potencia un 6x9 distorcione y la verdad no creo que lo estes sobrealimentando, un estereo no es que te tira una bocha de potencia.
Pero bueno, si tenemos que comparar unos jensen de 50 años atras con unos texonic de hoy en día todo es posible.

Cualquier consulta preguntame


----------

